

This Week in 'The NSA Knows Fucking Everything' - peter123
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150219/14140330073/this-week-nsa-knows-fking-everything-how-it-hacked-most-hard-drives-sim-cards.shtml

======
em3rgent0rdr
use Qubes OS to run everything, including usb and networking stacks, through
VMs.

